# "own3d"



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)




----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

did you eat them???


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

:nod:


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)




----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I thought you Didnt eat them but you foind em and was ondering WHY someone would eat such expensive fish??


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

That is prob. a picture from down in South America where they eat them, like we eat bass or w/e!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I guess no one got the idea... I was hoping to get people to post pics of their owned P's.. I just thought it was funny


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> I thought you Didnt eat them but you foind em and was ondering WHY someone would eat such expensive fish??
> [snapback]1073311[/snapback]​


I didn't eat them! LOL! I would love to have those fish! I thought people would have some interesting things to say about that pic, and post their own pics... Anyone? LOL


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

WoW!

Hey people, a lot of people eat piranha's... I dont think I would ever do that myself.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

they'd laff their asses off to see the price we pay for them n how we cherish them


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

AzNP said:


> they'd laff their asses off to see the price we pay for them n how we cherish them
> [snapback]1073335[/snapback]​


I think it would be the other way around. I bet people get pennies for each piranha they sell, and then the middle man makes the killing selling them here in states or other parts of the world.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ive eaten piranha before. on the bank of the amazon in brazil.

mmm....grilled red belly...it tasted like crap.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Puff said:


> ive eaten piranha before. on the bank of the amazon in brazil.
> 
> mmm....grilled red belly...it tasted like crap.
> [snapback]1073349[/snapback]​


Describe how it tasted. I'm thinkin of trying it when i go down south.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Puff said:


> ive eaten piranha before. on the bank of the amazon in brazil.
> 
> mmm....grilled red belly...it tasted like crap.
> [snapback]1073349[/snapback]​


My mom has eaten them in brazil she said the same thing.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

urg dont know how great that would tast hahaha


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you Didnt eat them but you foind em and was ondering WHY someone would eat such expensive fish??
> ...


Ohhh...o.k.

In the Piranha Picture section, I think Hyphen started a thread like that a few months bck


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

i think if a 17inch rohm or 20+ inch manny or piraya was cooked for me i would cry and demand a live 1 be caught for me


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

See what I dont understand about you piranha keepers, is some of you can eat them. Now if you werent into the hobby, I could see your point in eatting them, but if your in it and DO eat them, it would be like me keeping a dog and also having no remorse in eatting it. I dont know...just weird.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> See what I dont understand about you piranha keepers, is some of you can eat them. Now if you werent into the hobby, I could see your point in eatting them, but if your in it and DO eat them, i*t would be like me keeping a dog and also having no remorse in eatting it. I dont know...just weird.*
> [snapback]1073525[/snapback]​











Never looked at it that way.
However, If I ate fish, Id eat some Piranhas.
It'd be different than a Dog, since our traditions Include eating fish, not Dogs.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> See what I dont understand about you piranha keepers, is some of you can eat them. Now if you werent into the hobby, I could see your point in eatting them, but if your in it and DO eat them, it would be like me keeping a dog and also having no remorse in eatting it. I dont know...just weird.
> [snapback]1073525[/snapback]​


what u act like u never ate chineese food


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > See what I dont understand about you piranha keepers, is some of you can eat them. Now if you werent into the hobby, I could see your point in eatting them, but if your in it and DO eat them, i*t would be like me keeping a dog and also having no remorse in eatting it. I dont know...just weird.*
> ...


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

yeah i eat chinese at least once or twice a week love me some general tso's dog meat


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

If those piranha in the bucket were going to be eaten by people, then why would they slash them many times with a knife?







It doesn't make sense...
~Taylor~


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

they're being cooked in a pan


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

PuffPiff said:


> they're being cooked in a pan
> [snapback]1073865[/snapback]​


Oh, I was looking at the piranha so much that I didn't realize they were cooking in a pan. I thought they were in a bucket. My mistake.








~Taylor~


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2005)

CTREDBELLY said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > See what I dont understand about you piranha keepers, is some of you can eat them. Now if you werent into the hobby, I could see your point in eatting them, but if your in it and DO eat them, it would be like me keeping a dog and also having no remorse in eatting it. I dont know...just weird.
> ...












--Dan


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Why did you post this twice?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

great conversation... where are the owned piranhas pics??


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the reason i ate it, was because some brazilian dude in a village had cooked some for us...i would consider it pretty freakin rude and ignorant not to eat it. it was also before i ever kept piranhas. i also went fishing for the little bastards. hooked one too. but let it go. the thing came flying out of the river, grabbed the beef onthe hook, and clamped on.

if anyone has ever had crocodile tail, think of that consistency. if you havent had croc tail. think of a really overcooked lobster...mixed with really overcooked low quality seasbass (yuck). the taste is incredibly bland, and very unpalateable. really rubbery feeling in your mouth. not a lot of meat. its sort of a creamy, white coloured flesh when cooked, dries out really fast...

i took the jaws home, the thing had huge teeth.

i also caught a 3 or 4 foot cayman by hand at night. crazy stuff. probably the coolest place ive been.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> If those piranha in the bucket were going to be eaten by people, then why would they slash them many times with a knife?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





PuffPiff said:


> they're being cooked in a pan
> [snapback]1073865[/snapback]​










I just thought that was funny.... No offense, Taylor.


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)




----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

damn that looks like it hurts


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ICrazyChrisI said:


> [snapback]1074916[/snapback]​


Now that's more like it!!! thanks bro!


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Those panfried p's do look kinda tasty.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

O dang I got it backwards!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

:rasp:


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

HAHAHAAAAHAHA< nice LOL


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2005)

Owned

--Dan


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2005)

Owned

--Dan


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

awesome.. LOL


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

scrappydoo said:


> Those panfried p's do look kinda tasty.
> [snapback]1075494[/snapback]​


ya maybe with a little rosemary and lemon pepper


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

keeep postin guys...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That piranha with the hook on it's lower jaw looks like it's whole top jaw was taken right off and is below the hook.








~Taylor~


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Owned

J-Rod


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Moved to Pictures and Video


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ooh, that made me cringe!! OWNED for sure!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Gosh Rhomzilla, those pictures you posted make me feel bad...







Are they yours? That would suck to lose such awesome and big fish like that.
~Taylor~


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

wtf happened to them!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> Gosh Rhomzilla, those pictures you posted make me feel bad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, they were all mine. Long story, but it was such a waste.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)




----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i dive into piranha infested waters from the top of waterfalls whenever im in brazil..


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

damn them pictures suck. i hate how people treat p's.
wes


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

dude your from jersey?? we are lame asses. lol jk


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

jiggy said:


> i dive into piranha infested waters from the top of waterfalls whenever im in brazil..
> [snapback]1082205[/snapback]​


Natives of South America always swim in piranha infested waters and never think anything of it.







They know that it is a dangerous thing to do during the dry season though.
~Taylor~


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

yeh.. i saw the native kids doing it so i decided to do it too..


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

I wouldn't be worried about swimming with piranhas, i would be worried about the Candiru, the vampire fish of brazil







swims up you urethra and has spines









heres the scientific name "Vandellia cirrhosa"


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i geuss you cant take a sh*t for a couple of days


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

whe i first saw the pic all i could feel was


----------

